

Acme: A User Interface for Programmers - silentbicycle
http://cm.bell-labs.com/sys/doc/acme.html

======
sysop073
This is the default plan9 editor. It's interesting but I hated the massive
reliance on the mouse to do everything. The article even calls emacs
"keyboard-intensive" like that's a bad thing

~~~
silentbicycle
Same here. I'm too much of a keyboard guy (and Dvorak, at that), so I've just
been admiring it from a distance, but it has some great ideas.

Sam (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_%28text_editor%29>) is also
interesting, the vi to Acme's emacs, so to speak. Same with the various window
managers styled after rio & 8 1/2, the filesystem, etc.

------
jfischer
There is a clone for X-windows called "Wily"
(<http://www.cse.yorku.ca/~oz/wily/>). I'm not sure if it is still actively
developed -- the website hasn't changed much since the 90's. I used it for a
while as my editor in the mid-90's. I liked the tiling window placement and
the extensibility model: instead of building new functionality in an extension
language (e.g. Emacs Lisp), you build it in external programs which interact
via an RPC protocol. The biggest drawback is that you really need a 3-button
mouse to effectively use Wily/Acme. Mouse-chords are to Acme/Wily as the
control key is to Emacs.

------
Hoff
This UI seems to be solving problems I don't have, and in a way I don't want.

When I'm coding, I don't want mail. Mail -- unless I'm waiting for a specific
mail message -- is a distraction. I don't want to see the source code control
system. That's yet another a distraction. I just want my code.

I want to focus on the code.

That's a source code editor and a (good) debugger and an application dump
analyzer that work in unison. I want to focus on the creation of the code, or
on the run-time behavior of the program itself, or on the test suite. Not the
tools.

If my tools can't help my focus, they're not helping me.

Now if the development suite can (upon request) analyze my source code and
suggest a better way to code something or can find and point to questionable
code, or can flag coding errors or to vulnerabilities, then I'm interested.

------
ashish1
looks great... gettin my hands on it for sure...

